# Seeking school advice Northern Maryland



## Coldtalon (May 3, 2008)

Hi all, I've been lurking for a while, but I think I'm ready to take the plunge into Martial Arts.  When I was a kid I made it to second belt in generic Karate, but as an adult I want something a little more practical.  I have a terrible memory so I don't know if a forms/kata based art would be good.  In addition I'm a busy, involved father of two toddlers, who I would like to eventually bring with me to the school when they're old enough.  But the problem is I would like to find a school that's on my commute.  I travel from Mount Washington (northwest Baltimore) to Westminster via MD-140/I-795 and I'm really looking for something along that route if possible.  If not, I can try to see if I can carve additional time from my day for a secondary commute, but I don't really know if I can.

Thank you for reading this ramble and hopefully thank you for your help.
CT


----------



## ackks10 (May 3, 2008)

i have a friend in your area Mike Lambert (Parker Kenpo) 

you can email here [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email    mlkka@thewcaf.com  , hope this helps [/FONT]                 
          [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Shuto (May 3, 2008)

I go to TriStar Martial Arts in Eldersburg.  They recently opened a dojo in Westminster.  If you are a father you can attend this month for free (Fathers Day Special).  That's how I started two years ago.


----------



## jks9199 (May 3, 2008)

Are you interested in a particular style?  There are actually quite a few options available in that general area.


----------



## Coldtalon (May 3, 2008)

Wow, thanks guys.  I never expected a response this fast.  I was looking at CC Kenpo (Mike Guercio's school) but scheduling is pretty tight.  I'd miss putting my kids to bed.  Other than that I haven't really thought about any particular art.  I've watched Human Weapon and Fight Quest (I prefer the former) and seen quite a few styles but none have really grabbed me.  I'm pretty flexible, well my physical therapist was impressed at my flexibility for my age (32).  I'm tall (6'2"), thin (160lbs), strong for my size ( I can pick up and carry the third row seat for my wife's expedition from the basement to the SUV and into the back.  But I don't really know what style.  Any advice based on the above would be good.  Oh, and I have chronic pain/fibromyalgia so I'm hoping that being more active will help.

Thanks again for the quick responses.


----------



## MattJ (May 5, 2008)

Mike Lambert is a very good martial artist. I have worked with him before, highly recommended.


----------



## Hawke (May 5, 2008)

Do you think you can visit the different schools in your area and meet up with the different instructors?

I lean toward the instructor more than the style.  

Maybe you can participate in a free class?  You get a feel for the instructor, your fellow training partners, and the style.

Be careful of long contracts, heavy penalties, and hidden fees.

Generally for Kenpo (EPAK) you pay for the monthly tuition, test fees, and association fees.

Good hunting.  Hope you find a place and people you can call family.


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 18, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> i have a friend in your area Mike Lambert (Parker Kenpo)
> 
> you can email here [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Email mlkka@thewcaf.com , hope this helps [/FONT]


 
Lambert is in Dundalk. There is an AKKI Kenpo school  just outside Westminster, off of RT. 97, near the airport. What system or style are you interested in?


----------



## hongkongfooey (May 18, 2008)

I guess I should have read all of the posts. Carroll County Kenpo is the AKKI school I was talking about. Please be careful in choosing a Kenpo school, especially in Maryland. There are a lot of less than stellar preformers out there. I can name two 10th degree black belts not too far from my home. I wouldn't waste my time with either. Mr. Lambert is pretty solid.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 19, 2008)

Take your time and check out several schools irregardless of style near you and along your commute.  Personally if their is a Filipino Martial Arts Training Hall or a Budo Taijutsu Dojo then I would have a look at those.  You might also really like Brazilian Jiujitsu so I would look at one of those schools as well.

Stop in and take a free class and see which instructor your connect with the most. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck!


----------

